Ask HN: Any programmers living “off the grid”? - igolden
======
black_puppydog
There's a fairly big community of offgrid devs on scuttlebutt. Which makes
perfect sense, given that the whole protocol/application was written for that
use case :)

EDIT:

A _very_ noisy overview of said community (with loads of un-/subscribe spam
and such) is here:
[https://viewer.heropunch.io/channel/offgrid?showAll](https://viewer.heropunch.io/channel/offgrid?showAll)

~~~
igolden
Ah yes - this is in part what inspired me. I love the SSB team and what
they’re doing. I’ll check out that link and maybe stop being a lurker and join
in, lol.

Thanks for comment

------
dredmorbius
Joey Hess comes to mind. He writes of projects in his blog, though items
aren't specifically tagged.

[https://joeyh.name/blog/](https://joeyh.name/blog/)

~~~
igolden
hey - thanks for the reply! Looks like a great example. Digging into to his
blog after work

